# Dr. Pies Tarantula keepers record



## BGBYTOY (Jun 3, 2007)

Hello all, 

   About 1 to 1-1/2 years ago Dr.pies (Member) made a record for keeping track of our "T's". My computor crashed and I lost it.. Anyone know where I can get it again? I did a search and came up with the original thread but the links no longer work.

         Thanks

                               Ron


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 3, 2007)

Here is a program. 

http://www.atkm23.dsl.pipex.com/4587/index.html


----------



## BGBYTOY (Jun 3, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Here is a program.
> 
> http://www.atkm23.dsl.pipex.com/4587/index.html


 Thank you I'll give it a try..


----------



## BGBYTOY (Jun 3, 2007)

That's my B. bicoloratum..


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 3, 2007)

You mean your A. bicoloratum, Aphonopelma bicoloratum.


----------



## BGBYTOY (Jun 3, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> You mean your A. bicoloratum, Aphonopelma bicoloratum.


Yea....   I stand corrected..
Brain Glitch.:8o


----------



## BGBYTOY (Jun 3, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Here is a program.
> 
> http://www.atkm23.dsl.pipex.com/4587/index.html


 I have it now on my laptop, Thanks again.

                            Ron


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 3, 2007)

I did nothing really. What do you think of it? I liked it. I keep some records. I am getting a nicer lable maker so I can start keeping track of things better.


----------



## BGBYTOY (Jun 3, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> I did nothing really. What do you think of it? I liked it. I keep some records. I am getting a nicer lable maker so I can start keeping track of things better.



 I have been using it since it's conception on my desktop. but as I said I lost it on my laptop when I lost the harddrive.  I like it. I'm not real picky on my "T" info, but I just bought 10 more slings and young sub-adults and I want them on there. I use my laptop in my hobby room and do not spend time on the desktop. Oh yea, I tried to copy the file and install on my laptop but I don't know how???  all I got was the short cut. I know you have to go to the root but, don't know how.


----------



## 138 (Jun 3, 2007)

ArchnoRecord 1.6


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 3, 2007)

Those programs are good in all, but I choose to use Excel. With excel you can make your own sections of what you really want tracked and add comments to everything that need to be. Plus you can fit BILLIONS of tarantulas! I just find it better overall.


----------



## Becky (Jun 3, 2007)

Novak said:


> Those programs are good in all, but I choose to use Excel. With excel you can make your own sections of what you really want tracked and add comments to everything that need to be. Plus you can fit BILLIONS of tarantulas! I just find it better overall.


would you do me a big favour and email me a copy of your spreadsheet? I duno the best way to do one for mine...doesn't matter if spider details are in there i can edit them out.. 

pretty please ? 

Email address is: horse_maniac1@hotmail.com


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 3, 2007)

Heres an example of mine..
The ones with the "green background" are new Ts coming in, and it's not on there, but the ones with the "red background" are the Ts going out.

The little red marks in the corners of some boxes are notes I take: for example the ones under the "size" column are molt dates and sizes; the ones under "seller" column are for breeding loans or something of that type; and the ones under the "notes" column are for breeding purposes or unique behaviors. It's simple and easy. 

I've been doing it like this for awhile now. I think I got the idea from Becca81 over a year ago.

The "File Name" column is for my own use to keep track of pictures in specific folders for each individual.

And of course the list goes further down for more Ts, centipedes, and scorpions.


----------



## Becky (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh brilliant! Brilliant! Thank you.. I'll get to work


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 3, 2007)

Becky said:


> Oh brilliant! Brilliant! Thank you.. I'll get to work


Thank you. The good thing about Excel as that you can change anything you want at anytime. Columns and/or rows can be rearranged to your liking. Good luck!


----------



## Dr Pies (Jun 3, 2007)

Novak said:


> Thank you. The good thing about Excel as that you can change anything you want at anytime. Columns and/or rows can be rearranged to your liking. Good luck!


Nah, my program is better.  
I'll have to update the program one day, havn't touched it since last year.
It comes in handy for the people who don't have excel(I believe!).

http://www.jcsoftware.co.nr/


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 3, 2007)

Dr Pies said:


> Nah, my program is better.
> I'll have to update the program one day, havn't touched it since last year.
> It comes in handy for the people who don't have excel(I believe!).
> 
> http://www.jcsoftware.co.nr/


Yeah I used to use your program, it actually was very good. The only problem I had was not being able to change the columns to what I wanted, when I needed.


----------



## BGBYTOY (Jun 3, 2007)

Very nice spreadsheet!

 I work so much with spreadsheets at work that I hate doing it at home. Dr.pies so far works well for me and I didn't have to think....


----------



## Sunar (Jun 5, 2007)

I also don't use Excel at home and I love ArachnoRecord. Thanks, Dr. Pies! 

~Fred


----------



## Nitibus (Jun 5, 2007)

Dr Pies said:


> Nah, my program is better.
> I'll have to update the program one day, havn't touched it since last year.
> It comes in handy for the people who don't have excel(I believe!).
> 
> http://www.jcsoftware.co.nr/


If you're doing revisions : Any way we can update feeding without having to update all the T's. I hate having to go in a edit the details, plus I can't make a feeding log that way... Just an idea


----------



## Dr Pies (Jun 5, 2007)

Nitibus said:


> If you're doing revisions : Any way we can update feeding without having to update all the T's. I hate having to go in a edit the details, plus I can't make a feeding log that way... Just an idea


I'll fix that problem the next time I update the program. 
Any other suggestions are welcome also.
Thanks.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 5, 2007)

Dr Pies said:


> I'll fix that problem the next time I update the program.
> Any other suggestions are welcome also.
> Thanks.


Let us pick what each column represents.


----------



## Dr Pies (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi,

The new version is finished, didn't have time to do that much to it as I only had today to take a look at it again. But, most of the niggles have been ironed out and it's much more stable/useful. Remember to save your old tarantula.xml file in the JCS program files directory before you install, just in case anything goes wrong.

The direct link is: http://johnmcp.adsl24.co.uk/download/TTKR/TTKRv2.2-setup.msi

Or you can browse to the download section at www.jcsoftware.co.nr

Thanks,
John.


----------



## Nitibus (Aug 26, 2007)

I just downloaded the file and tried to install. My computer said I already have that version installed. Did I do something wrong ?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 26, 2007)

Awesome man. It might have to try this out, and I am still flattered you used one of my pictures for the program opening.


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 26, 2007)

I just downloaded and installed it.
Overall this program is awsome, it has all the catagory's I need.
I had one question tho.
When you input multiple molts, the dates come up right next to eachother, no space between them. I was wondering if there was a way to fix that?

I love the fact that you can put pictures with the t's, 

chris


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh yeh I forgot to ask.
What is the serial number section for?


----------



## ronin (Aug 27, 2007)

Nitibus - you have to uninstall/remove the old version first.  Like John said, it's a good idea to save the XML doc somewhere else (outside of the tarantula record folder in case something goes wrong).

fartkowski - my molt dates have a bit of separation.  Not sure why yours came out like that.  Also, the serial numbers are there as another tool to uniquely identify your Ts.

John - I've been using the old version & I like the slightly cleaner look to the new one.


----------



## Dr Pies (Aug 27, 2007)

Nitibus said:


> I just downloaded the file and tried to install. My computer said I already have that version installed. Did I do something wrong ?


Like ronin already mentioned you have to remove the old one first. I added an uninstaller this time to save the trip add/remove programs.



talkenlate04 said:


> Awesome man. It might have to try this out, and I am still flattered you used one of my pictures for the program opening.


The picture looks really good! Thanks for letting me use it. 



fartkowski said:


> When you input multiple molts, the dates come up right next to eachother, no space between them. I was wondering if there was a way to fix that?
> chris


Threre is one space separating the dates and it seems to look ok, but any further complaints it'll be fixed next time.  



ronin said:


> John - I've been using the old version & I like to slightly cleaner look to the new one.


Glad you like it and thanks for using it. Let me know if any problems arise.

John.


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 27, 2007)

Threre is one space separating the dates and it seems to look ok, but any further complaints it'll be fixed next time.  




Your right, now that I inputed more than 2 dates I can see the space.
This is really an awsome program. I've been looking for something like this for a while.
Thanks again

chris


----------



## johandenver (Jul 30, 2013)

Is there anyone who can send me Dr Pies application or is it still downloadable somewhere?
I tried all the links mentioned but they're all dead.


----------

